# Model Cement



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone have any recommendations for assembling plastic building models. The cement I recall from my youth (Testors in a tube) left cobweb trails everywhere.

Or maybe my technique, or lack thereof, just stinks. I was kind of thinking a cement applied with a brush (if they make such a thing) might be easier to use.

What say y'all?


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use Faller plastic cement, http://www.amazon.com/Faller-170492-Expert-Plastic-Cement/dp/images/B0000WROZ2 it comes out as a liquid so it flows quite well. If you buy it at the hobby shop, also get a piece of wire that will fit into the applicator tube, it does clog every once in a while.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Plastruct Bondex, Ambroid pro-weld, and Tenax-7R are all good liquid products.
You can also use a small syringe and tips to apply them.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't say for sure, but they do make Testors in a liquid that uses a brush to apply...if that is any help.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the help.
Picked up two types of cement at a Michaels' store nearby. Used this one:










Turned out pretty good considering I haven't done this since I was 10!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

If you find the liquid to be too thin/watery I saw guy on youtube "thicken" Testors liquid cement by squeezing some of Testors from the tube into it.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

JackC said:


> If you find the liquid to be too thin/watery I saw guy on youtube "thicken" Testors liquid cement by squeezing some of Testors from the tube into it.


Sounds like a good idea, Thanks.


----------

